# 3/26/08 - Ackerman Recommended for Advisory Council



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Sean D. Logan, director of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), recently recommended Monroe County resident John B. Ackerman to serve on the state?s Oil & Gas Technical Advisory Council. 

More...


----------

